# new york westchester county haunted house



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

Scared by the sound haunted house opens up the first friday in oct. It is open every fri from 8-11 sat from 7-11 and sun from 7-10. It is also open on halloween night! By far the scarest haunted attraction in all of westchester county!


----------

